# sobe training progress



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Can't wait to hear about her progress


----------



## lizzy12312 (Feb 21, 2012)

well went out to got sobe out of tha pasure to do a little training and found that she had a huge cut on her side  but we got her fixed up and worked on her ground work and she is doning really well .


----------

